# Milton baby bottle sterilising tablets



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

where do you buy yours from? i been shopping today thought id get some went into boots and superdrug and neither sold them.... do supermarkets sell them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

....and what the hell odes this have to do with Mk1 TT's ? :wink:


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Stick it in your washer bottle to stop mould growth or wash your roof with it?? Just two wild guesses.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Hood cleaning at a guess.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Seen them in Morrisons today in the baby feeding section.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG ! is this is what its come to. I bet it wont be long til someone tells me you can wash your car in Johnsons Baby bath ! :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

the stig said:


> OMG ! is this is what its come to. I bet it wont be long til someone tells me you can wash your car in Johnsons Baby bath ! :roll:


I drained out my Mobil1 and put in Johnson's baby oil and just finished covering the interior in talc


----------



## Mac (Apr 2, 2009)

I washed my hood today with baby bath and it's looking great. My hands are aslo so soft and smell really nice. Isn't life wonderful. lol :wink:

Mac


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha my thread lightened every ones mood then. and yes its to do with my roof. been looking to clean it but i cant find the stuff. looks like ill have to try and get to a morrisons.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know about the tablets, but Milton liquid is just watered down bleach.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

ttsteve said:


> I don't know about the tablets, but Milton liquid is just watered down bleach.


Your kidding me!  
I usually only drink water but this stuff has been cleaning my pipes a lot quicker!! now i know why [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Defiant (Mar 24, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I drained out my Mobil1 and put in Johnson's baby oil


How many babies do they have to distill to garner a quart?


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

i washed my car today and used 20 litres of evian sparkling water... tap water leaves lime marks on ya paint work if not rinsed straight away......  ..... alan


----------

